# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Ιδέες για κλούβες-εκτροφεία.

## οδυσσέας

θα μου πεις ''εδω ψωμι δεν εχουμε...ραπανακια για την ορεξη''.

για οσους εχουν ακομα ψωμι...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Το τρίτο βίντεο είναι τεράστιο, αλλά από τα φυτά δεν έχει χώρο στα τρία τέταρτα  σε ύψος από κάτω προς τα πάνω.. Πολλά φυτά που δεν σε αφήνουν να τα επιτηρείς.. Μάλλον το χρησιμοποιεί και δια φυτώριο ο τύπος..  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.volierebouwvanmierlo.nl/vogelvolieres.htm

----------


## jk21

τι με τσιγκλας βρε Οδυσσεα; ... φατε ματια ψαρια .... παντως αυτο δεν μας ειναι αγνωστο


<br>



ειναι του Δαμιανου jenia21

----------


## panos70

Ολα τους πανεμορφα και ωραια

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τι με τσιγκλας βρε Οδυσσεα; ... φατε ματια ψαρια ....


συγνωμη δεν το εκανα επιτηδες :Happy0045: 


φτιάχνουν οι άσχετοι εκτροφεία και δεν θα φτιάξεις εσύ. όλα στον καιρό τους...

χαίρομαι που συμφορουμιτης έχει τέτοια κλούβα. μπράβο στον Δαμιανό τον ζηλεύω.

----------


## jk21

Το θεμα ειναι οτι χρειαζονται καταλληλοι χωροι ,χρημα και χρονος ... προς το παρον ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

ολα θα τα εχουμε... μετα απο 15-20 χρονια  :Jumping0045:

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.javafinch.co.uk/build%20a...%20aviary.html

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.apdcanari.com/index.php?p...inue-a-grandir

----------


## xXx

πολύ μου άρεσε το θέμα αυτό

----------


## οδυσσέας

τωρα το ειδες???? καλιο αργα παρα ποτε  :Anim 59:

----------


## xXx

εμ γερατιά βλέπεις  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν εχεις καμια δουλεια εσυ με τα γηρατια..........να μας πεις οτι εισαι ερωτευμενος, να το πιστεψουμε :Sign0008: 


αυτο για τον φιλο μου τον Σεραφειμ

----------


## Gardelius

*Τέλειο ειναι φιλαρακι,......!!!*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

jk αυτο *μην* το δεις ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

όποιος θέλει και έχει και χρόνο ας επισκεφτεί  αυτό το κανάλι....

https://www.youtube.com/user/MICAVASIC/videos

μιά γεύση μπορείτε να πάρετε εδώ

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ας επικεντρωθουμε σε βιντεο κατασκευων ή φωτο κατασκευως εκτροφειων ή της διαταξης τους και οχι τοσο αναπαραγωγης .Δεν ξερω αν αυτο εννοεις ,αλλα δεν τρελαθηκα να βλεπω το πουλι στο κλουβι να χτυπιεται ή την εκτροφη αηδονιου στο επομενο ,ακομα και αν ειναι εκτροφης .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν σου ειπα να *μην* το δεις?  :Anim 59: 

*προφανως το ποστ 20 δεν το ειδατε....

----------


## jk21

στο 20 το πρωτο βιντεο δειχνει το χωρο μια χαρα και ειναι υποδειγμα εκτροφης 

στο δευτερο βλεπουμε περισσοτερο ιδεες για το γεμισμα του χωρου και εκτροφη - αναπαραγωγη ,αλλα δεν πειραζει ,αρκει να μην επεκταθουμε 

τα ειδα στα γρηγορα το πρωι την ωρα που εφευγα για δουλεια και τωρα πιο χαλαρα

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Κωστα ας επικεντρωθουμε σε βιντεο κατασκευων ή φωτο κατασκευως εκτροφειων ή της διαταξης τους και οχι τοσο αναπαραγωγης .Δεν ξερω αν αυτο εννοεις ,αλλα δεν τρελαθηκα να βλεπω το πουλι στο κλουβι να χτυπιεται ή την εκτροφη αηδονιου στο επομενο ,ακομα και αν ειναι εκτροφης .


Δημήτρη ίσως αυτό σε στεναχωρεί ίσως και να σε εξοργίζει, αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον να ταυτιστώ ολοκληρωτικά με τις απόψεις σου και τα γούστα σου.........

----------


## jk21

το φορουμ εχει κανονες και δεν απαγορευει την πραγματικη εκτροφη ,οποιαδηποτε πουλιου ,αρα και του αηδονιου .Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση το ποστ θα εβγαινε εκτος κανονων και δεν θα ηταν ορατο .απλα δηλωσα την προσωπικη μου αποψη ,να θελω την ενισχυση προσπαθειας εκτροφης πουλιων που εκτεταμενα ηδη υπαρχουν στην εκτροφη και οχι εισαγωγη επιπλεον .Ομως αν αυτη η εκτροφη υπαρχει ,το φορουμ την παρουσιαζει αρκει να ειναι εντος κανονων .Αν δεν ηταν ξενα πουλια αλλα παρουσιαζομενα απο εκτροφεα ,θα υπηρχε αυστηρη τηρηση τους οπου θα επρεπε να υπαρχει δαχτυλιδι στα πουλια κλπ 

Δημητρη ξερω οτι υπαρχει σε εκτεταμενους καταλληλους χωρους εκτροφη αηδονιων ,ειδικα στο εξωτερικο , αλλα δυστυχως πολυ προσφατα οι προγονοι ειναι κλεμμενα πουλια απο φωλιες και το ξερεις ... για ελλαδα να μην μιλησω καλυτερα ... αν εχεις αντιθετα στοιχεια ,με καποιο βιντεο ισως οπου παρουσιαζεται μια εκτεταμενη εκτροφη ,θα χαρω να την δουμε . Δυστυχως η παρουσιαση ισως ομορφων χωρων ,οπου ενα ζευγος αναπαραγεται , χωρις στοιχεια των δυσκολιων του εγχειρηματος ,συχνα κανει νεα παιδια να ελπιζουν στο ευκολο του θεματος και να οδηγουνται στην αναζητηση ζευγαριων σε Σχιστα και οχι μονο ...


και σαφεστατα δεν εξοργιζομαι αν δεν ταυτιζονται οι αποψεις μας !!! πολυ περισσοτερο οταν ειναι δεδομενο για μενα ,οτι στον ευρυτερο χωρο οι ιδεες μου ειναι μειοψηφια

----------


## dimitris_patra

Επεκτάθηκες πολύ, εγώ όμως άλλο εννοούσα......ότι δηλ κάπου κάπου μπορεί να γράψω ή να δείξω κάτι το οποίο να μην αρέσει σε σενα ή και σε άλλους.......αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη η αρχικη τοποθετηση μου ,ηταν πανω σε δυο αξονες 

ως admin απλα ανεφερα οτι το ενα βιντεο στο ποστ 20 ,αλλα και εκεινο στο ποστ 22 , ισως ειχε θεση στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,παρα στις κατασκευες  και καλα ειναι να μην επεκταθουμε εδω σε βιντεο που αφορουν αναπαραγωγη (και δειχνουν κυριως αναπαραγωγη ) παρα κατασκευες ( το θεμα ειναι ιδεες για κλουβες και εκτροφεια ) .

ως δημητρης σχολιασα το πειραγμα του Κωστα να μην δω το βιντεο του ποστ 21  ... οπου απλα δηλωσα οτι δεν μου αρεσε η εικονα (ειτε πουλιου εκτροφης ειτε πιασμενου οτι και να ειναι ) να βλεπω ενα πουλακι τρομαγμενο να χτυπιεται στο κλουβι 


απο κει και περα το ξαναλεω οτι στην παρεα μπορει οποισδηποτε ελευθερα να ανεβαζει θεματα και αποψεις εντος κανονων και να δεχονται ειτε θετικη ειτε αρνητικη κριση με επιχειρηματα .Αυτο σημαινει ζωντανο φορουμ αποψεων και γνωσεων και για μενα ειναι θεμιτο και επιθυμητο  .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμφωνουμε σε ολα !

----------


## dimitris_patra

οκ, το κλείνουμε......όσο για τους κανόνες καλά έκανες και το έγραψες ώστε να τους διαβάζω κάπου κάπου.......γιατί γενικά έχω μιά τάση να ξεφεύγω και να γίνομαι παραβατικός!!!! :Fighting0066: 
 μην απαντήσεις σε αυτό αστείο είναι!!!!! ::

----------


## jk21



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> στο 20 το πρωτο βιντεο δειχνει το χωρο μια χαρα και ειναι υποδειγμα εκτροφης 
> 
> στο δευτερο βλεπουμε περισσοτερο ιδεες για το γεμισμα του χωρου και εκτροφη - αναπαραγωγη ,αλλα δεν πειραζει ,αρκει να μην επεκταθουμε 
> 
> τα ειδα στα γρηγορα το πρωι την ωρα που εφευγα για δουλεια και τωρα πιο χαλαρα


το 2ο βιντεο στο ποστ 20 δειχνει το ονειρο καθε εκτροφεα. 
εκτος και αν δεν σου αρεσει να πινεις καφε μεσα στην κουβα με τα πουλια και τον λαχανοκηπο.

το βιντεο στο ποστ 21 το εβαλα για να δειξω τον αντιποδα της εκτροφης. ολα ειναι αντιθετα στον ορο εκτροφη, αλλα και παλι ο ανθρωπος εχει φωλιες μεσα σε αυτο το παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη ''εκτροφειο''.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21



----------

